# Price check Kahr PM9



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Orlando Gun show this Sunday. Want to sell my Kahr PM9. It has the blacken slide. About 800rd thru it. LNIB w/additional 6rd mag, will include 2 holsters 1 Don Hume iwb clip, 1 Galco belt slide.
How much do you think I can get for it ?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

If I were to buy it, I would offer you $550-600 with all stuff included. maybe $50 more if it has night sights.


----------



## Guns and More (Jun 22, 2008)

I bought a new one through Davidson's and paid $670.95. One with 800 rounds I'd say $500 and I'd have jumped on it.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Guns and More said:


> I bought a new one through Davidson's and paid $670.95. One with 800 rounds I'd say $500 and I'd have jumped on it.


+1:smt023


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried to sell my P9 to a gun store a few months ago, and the guy offered a low price. He said that Kahrs don't resell very good? So... I would think 400-500 with those accessories. Just my .02 cents


----------

